# VOIP > Resources >  THE -VOIP- Place to Start

## spirosco

voip-info.org [Internet]
voip-info.awmn [Wireless]

----------


## lambrosk

Ενα μεγάλο 
ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ
για το νέο κύμα ανανεωσεων και συμμαζεμάτων που επικρατεί στην κατηγορία VoIP!!!  ::   ::

----------


## ncksm

http://www.asteriskguru.com και wireless http://www.asteriskguru.awmn

----------


## simfun

Κι από μένα Συγχαρητήρια. Πρόκειται για μια ενότητα η οποία αφορά ένα μεγάλο μέρος της κοινότητάς μας.

----------

